# Adding float pods and a short tunnel?



## Rdtolbert (Oct 6, 2014)

Been building on a 1446 with a 30/20 Johnson. When I finally got it on the water, I found that the foot would hit bottom and kick the motor back. I decided to buy a Hobart 190 and go solid aluminum everything. Going to make the transom solid aluminum, build a casting deck, add a short tunnel, and add float pods.

The problem is, I have no idea where to start looking for the float pod/tunnel mod. I have searched this forum and the internet, but finding a build on both is tough. The main purpose of this mod, I need to be able to slide across sand bars and over log jams, without killing my lower unit. The pods will also let me plane out in shallow water. Any help or advice on this, would be greatly appreciated.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34214


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Look at my build. Sold the jet but it ran when I took it out twice.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Nov 13, 2014)

Check out the beavertail pods. Cheap and very well made.


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 13, 2014)

With that a small motor without power trim I would skip the tunnel and pump some sand from time to time and with logs I just cut the throttle as I run logs over and the motor kicks up.


----------



## dirtypearl (Dec 6, 2014)

I second the beaver tail pods. The cheapest place that I could find them was at the walmart website. I just don't know if it will match the exact angle on the sides on your boat.


----------



## KRS62 (Dec 8, 2014)

Did you also get the spool gun for that welder?

KRS


----------

